# Dart frog supplies in Tampa area?



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey. Anywhere I can get dart frog supplies in the Tampa area? Any good stores to check out?
I really need some fruit fly media


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi!
I live in East Tampa, near Seffner and Thonotosassa. I make my own fly culture medium. It isn't hard. My recipe isn't precise. If you'd like it, I'd be happy to share.


----------

